# Worms?



## piranhazamin (Nov 12, 2010)

Any opinions about worms? I used to feed them to my gars nothing bad happened. How about P's?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Are you talking about nightcrawlers? I feed them to my fish, they love em -- it's good to squeeze the gunk out of them first tho.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It's fine just if your capturing them yourself make sure its somewhere where chemicals arnt being sprayed


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes they are great for them, just buy them at a bait shop


----------



## piranhazamin (Nov 12, 2010)

So earthworms are safe ?


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah! From bait shop or simply on your backyard , i feed mine lots of thems and they seems to love it !

I even had a plastic box with hundreds of them from trout fishing , they even breed !, I have full of little 1 incher in that ! plus they are free maintenance, just watch for proper humidity and add leafs and couple of pieces of vegetables for food.

baby next to a bigger one , my 3 " serra love them !


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

at one time worms were considered the safest and one of the healthiest thing to feed em. (protien) like they said earlier, just squeeze the sh*t outta them first


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They're still a great food source!just as good if not better than anything else you could offer.


----------

